# I have been accepted into our local museum for my wood turnings



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 5, 2015)

I got a confirmation email earlier this afternoon that I have been accepted into the MOWA (museum of Wisconsin art) to sell my wood turnings and other wooden creations in their member gift shop!! The museum is right here in west bend where I live. The museum is totally dedicated to displaying the works of Wisconsin artists. The Carl Von Mar is their featured artist, his work "The Flagellants (1889)" is one of the biggest painting I have ever seen it is almost 2 stories high and a little wider that that. You can see more on him here. I have been trying to get into there for almost a year so this is a big day for me. It is a really cool day for me to get into a place like this that is so Wisconsin!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 16


----------



## TimR (Mar 5, 2015)

Greg, that's very cool and quite the honor I'd say.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2015)

Great job Greg! Kudos to you! 
Do you have a list of items you are going to put in? How about some pix before you get famous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 5, 2015)

Very cool Greg. Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Mar 5, 2015)

Congratulations!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 5, 2015)

Congrats Greg !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 5, 2015)

Vwry cool, Greg!

@Mike1950 has been accepted into the museum of natural history.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DKMD (Mar 5, 2015)

Congrats! I hope the sales go through the roof!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for the kudos everyone. The items haven't been selected yet but I know they want me to replace a guy who had been selling his pens in the shop. The pens are just fluff the meat of what will be put in will be decided on by the shop manager and another 2 people from the museums board of directors. There will be 3-6 pieces they will select and give me space for. I will have 12-15 items for the to chose from. The display will open in April and the items will be selected in late march. Once that happens I will be sure to post pix of what they chose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 5, 2015)

SENC said:


> Vwry cool, Greg!
> 
> @Mike1950 has been accepted into the museum of natural history.


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 5, 2015)

Congratulations Greg!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 5, 2015)

Congratulations Greg! Are you turning new pieces or choosing from existing? You will definitely have to keep us posted.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 5, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


>


and the drywallers hall of fame congrates my freind

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 5, 2015)

Way to go Greg. Well deserved I am sure. Keep us abreast of what goes on. I may even want your autograph.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Mar 5, 2015)

Congratulations! !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 5, 2015)

Congrats Greg! Soundslikeyou got hooked up with a great gallery

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 5, 2015)

WOW!!! Too Cool!!! Congrats and best of luck Greg. Now about that 35 ft. tall Duck Call you mentioned

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow Greg that's gonna be a shot in your arm in many ways. Hopefully a cash boost to start with! Long term, you're gonna push yourself to the limits and beyond to become better and better. Very cool man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2015)

Congratulations Greg! That's one heck of an honor, I'm sure you'll do great there!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2015)

Proud of you Greg, very cool indeed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 5, 2015)

Congrats! Quite an accomplishment -- hope everything works out better than you expect. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 6, 2015)

Congrats Greg. Sounds like quite an honor and achievement.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 6, 2015)

do um right now . hope it all works out like you hope . cool greg

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 6, 2015)

Congrats Greg. Sounds like quite an honor and achievement.
OOPS, darn machines!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks again guys. @NYWoodturner I have approx 2 dozen pieces already made so there is no pressing need to make more but I will probably have 6 or so new small pieces made by then. I did ask them if they had requests for any particular items. I gave them a list of what I was capable of doing and the said they would let me know on that front.

@Kevin you are right about it pushing me to get better! They have some superior artists in the shop already. There is one in particular who blows glass that is crazy talanted. While my town doesn't have a super strong art culture many of the wealthier town to the south and east do. Often those towns hold juried art shows thru the summer. As part of the jury process they sometimes ask what other places your work is at. Now I can point them to the art museum gift shop the next time I apply for one of those shows.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 6, 2015)

Congratulations, Greg -- hope this works out really well for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> As part of the jury process they sometimes ask what other places your work is at.



I'm not normally a name-dropper but I could give one to Ross Perot (through one of his retired body guards who is a personal friend of mine).

_Where else can we find your work Greg?

Well, Ross Perot has one of my pieces in his collection._

Hey it would be true!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I'm not normally a name-dropper but I could give one to Ross Perot (through one of his retired body guards who is a personal friend of mine).
> 
> _Where else can we find your work Greg?
> 
> ...


That would be a feather in my hat for sure! Hopefully i get some notable people buying my stuff here in the future so I can do my own name droppin'

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

